# Best time to get ooths?



## sgtkeens (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi, everyone! I've been gone for a little under a year now. A lot of you probably don't remember me, but I want to try my hand with a second batch of mantids. I was wonder when a good time to buy an ooth would be. I'm looking at T. Sinensis again, but I'm willing to try other species. I know that the oots are all different and they'll come out when they feel ready, but I'm asking for your personal preference.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 20, 2015)

sgtkeens said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been gone for a little under a year now. A lot of you probably don't remember me, but I want to try my hand with a second batch of mantids. I was wonder when a good time to buy an ooth would be. I'm looking at T. Sinensis again, but I'm willing to try other species. I know that the oots are all different and they'll come out when they feel ready, but I'm asking for your personal preference.


Gone for a nearly a year!? You just joined 6 months ago lol, I remember you  

Best time to buy ooths are when they are available for sale, not much more to it than that. I have a ooth laid from a recently caught Chinese mantid that was already gravid, it was laid about 30 hours ago now (so it will have to be diapaused for 3 weeks or more for best results, although I've had Carolina (Stagmomantis carolina) ooths hatch without diapause but were less in number and took a lot longer). PM me if your interested in the ooth.


----------



## sgtkeens (Sep 20, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Gone for a nearly a year!? You just joined 6 months ago lol, I remember you
> 
> Best time to buy ooths are when they are available for sale, not much more to it than that. I have a ooth laid from a recently caught Chinese mantid that was already gravid, it was laid about 30 hours ago now (so it will have to be diapaused for 3 weeks or more for best results, although I've had Carolina (Stagmomantis carolina) ooths hatch without diapause but were less in number and took a lot longer). PM me if your interested in the ooth.


I guess it hasn't been as long as I thought. Couldn't keep myself away.


----------



## CosbyArt (Sep 20, 2015)

sgtkeens said:


> I guess it hasn't been as long as I thought. Couldn't keep myself away.


You did better/worse than me at least - I was away from the forum for about 3 weeks at one point, but still had plenty of mantids during that time too. Life just gets in the way from time to time. Glad to see you came back


----------

